

America's Newest Profession: Bloggers for Hire  - senthil_rajasek
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124026415808636575.html

======
russell
He says that there are 20 million bloggers, and 450K are making a living at
it, more than there are programmers almost as many as are lawyers. Any of you
out there doing better as bloggers than programmers? This HN gig isn't making
me rich.

~~~
PStamatiou
my blog pays my rent and food while i work full-time on my startup. so it all
works out. :-)

~~~
josefresco
Paul I have to say, and I mean this as a compliment ... you're the exception
to the rule when it comes to blogging.

Although I do agree with the overall notion that it's easy to make _some_
money with your blog/personal site.

~~~
PStamatiou
well put jose. and it took me 3 years to even get near the point where the
blog could pay for more than a cup of coffee each day.

------
brc
"While many bloggers probably support unionization in general, they have no
union of their own."

What a preposterous statement to make. "I write a blog, ergo I'm a unionist."

Here's my statement to match: "While not all journalists use sweeping
generalizations, most prefer it to any actual research"

------
josefresco
Blogging is a job like any other, what you actually do differs from coding but
the end result can be a decent living either way.

And a lot of hard work, creativity, luck etc.

